# Solved: Invalid Security Certificate when accessing any google site



## Wolf85 (Feb 5, 2007)

Every access attempt for any google site gets directed to a porn site! Same one every time. Can get to google groups through ask.com but when I 'sign in' to my account I get the following window message, "You have attempted to access 'www.google.com' however, the security certificate belongs to 'plesk' ??! Same happens for any google site using ask.com search. Adware, Spybot, and Avast virus scans come back clean, BUT 2 days ago i got hit by a virus, Sality.J and Hidrag? Those are now gone but problem continues with all google sites. Have contacted google concerning this but no reply. I'm using the newest version of Window XP woth the FF2 browser. Thanks for any help or suggestions!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

* *Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*.
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Wolf85 (Feb 5, 2007)

On the log file I just checked the boxes that were giving me the problem,[2] google, yahoo and msn search. Then fix and problem gone! There were many other hijacked sites on the log but they were mostly bogus or generic names that I ignored. Thanks a lot! Will get a donation in the mail Friday. Thanks again. wr.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome


----------

